# [WoW] Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?



## Zengal (19. Februar 2007)

*[WoW] Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*

Wie kann ich Personen zuflüstern (bzw. in meine Gruppe einladen) ohne dass ich sie sehe, also nur ihren namen kenne?


----------



## Moemo (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*



			
				Zengal am 19.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich Personen zuflüstern (bzw. in meine Gruppe einladen) ohne dass ich sie sehe, also nur ihren namen kenne?



Probiers mal mit /w XY und /invite XY, letzteres ist nur geraten.

MfG


----------



## Hyperhorn (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*

Wie gut, dass ich noch gesehen habe, dass das im WOW-Forum steht.   
sorry für off-topic


----------



## Rosini (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*

Wie es eben schon gepostet wurde:

/w [Spieler X] - fürs anflüstern
/inv /invite - fürs einladen


----------



## Zengal (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*

So jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage (passt nicht ganz zum Thread aber egal)

habe mir gerade eine "Rune der Teleportation" gekauft. Aber ich habe keinen Plan wie die funzt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Rosini (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*



			
				Zengal am 19.02.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage (passt nicht ganz zum Thread aber egal)
> 
> habe mir gerade eine "Rune der Teleportation" gekauft. Aber ich habe keinen Plan wie die funzt. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Die Runen der Teleportation sind nur für Magier von Bedeutung. Ab einer bestimmten Stufe können sich Magier in einige Städte Teleportieren. Genau das müssen sie jedoch zuvor bei einem Portallehrer lernen, welcher in jeder Hauptstadt zu finden ist. Für diese Fähigkeit wird im Endeffekt die "Rune der Teleportation" benötigt.


----------



## firewalker2k (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*



			
				Rosini am 19.02.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es eben schon gepostet wurde:
> 
> /w [Spieler X] - fürs anflüstern
> /inv /invite - fürs einladen



Wenn wirs schon komplettieren: /whisper geht auch für /w


----------



## Iceman (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Flüstern zu nicht unbekannten Personen?*



			
				firewalker2k am 19.02.2007 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wirs schon komplettieren: /whisper geht auch für /w



Und wenn mans ganz komplett haben will: Es gehen auch /tell und /t


----------

